# Paracord pull up rope??



## 14medlak (May 8, 2012)

Anyone ever thought of braiding paracord into a tow up rope for your bow/other things?? I just ordered 100 ft and 2 carabiners. Will it work??


----------



## dxtbowhuntersj (May 8, 2008)

Don't see why not. I have used single strand for a pull up rope.


----------



## 14medlak (May 8, 2012)

I may do that and make a sling from the rest. I don't know yet though. I guess it doesn't really matter how "nice" it looks in the woods. The deer don't care if I have a cool pull up rope. Haha.


----------



## peeker (Jan 30, 2009)

That is all I use. Works great. I also use one to pull my stand up when I'm hanging it.


----------



## Nytro69 (Nov 24, 2004)

I've been using Paracord pull up ropes in combination with Grimloc locking d-rings for a couple years now... The Grimloc is a wicked little thingy, all plastic, and strong as all get out... What I do is tie a bowline at the end of a 40ft section of paracord, then tie in the Grimloc about 36 inches above that. I use the bowline loop, fed through the top wheel of my bow, loop it over the stabilizer, and hook my pack and jacket ec... to the Grimloc and hoist away...


----------



## dxtbowhuntersj (May 8, 2008)

Nytro69 said:


> I've been using Paracord pull up ropes in combination with Grimloc locking d-rings for a couple years now... The Grimloc is a wicked little thingy, all plastic, and strong as all get out... What I do is tie a bowline at the end of a 40ft section of paracord, then tie in the Grimloc about 36 inches above that. I use the bowline loop, fed through the top wheel of my bow, loop it over the stabilizer, and hook my pack and jacket ec... to the Grimloc and hoist away...
> 
> View attachment 1443468


Where do you get those? That's cool


----------



## Maui Rhino (Mar 13, 2010)

Supply Captain has them for cheap and fast shipping too. I use them frequently in the gear I make for key clips...I never thought about using them for my pull-up rope too.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

just in my experiences of working with paracord your goanna end up with like 12 foot of rope if you 4 strand diamond braid 100 foot of cord. i build Waterfoul lanyards, wrist slings and survival bracelets and ive learned with braiding you end up with about half of what you start with. but if you do make one i wanna see it! cause i dont know if im patient enough to braid that much cord!


----------



## Nytro69 (Nov 24, 2004)

dxtbowhuntersj said:


> Where do you get those? That's cool


I get mine at a local army surplus store... But they're available all over online


----------



## bohmer2 (May 14, 2010)

14medlak said:


> Anyone ever thought of braiding paracord into a tow up rope for your bow/other things?? I just ordered 100 ft and 2 carabiners. Will it work??


Like others have said just use a single strand of paracord not need to braid. 550 cord is plenty strong enough for a pull rope.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I've found strapping on a real to be MUCH better than paracord. It doesn't stretch, twist or tangle like cord. It doesn't ensnare ground debri like cord.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

14medlak said:


> Anyone ever thought of braiding paracord into a tow up rope for your bow/other things?? I just ordered 100 ft and 2 carabiners. Will it work??


I use the paracord to pull up and lower my bow and like it much better than anything else it dont get in knots like all the other string or cord that I have used


----------



## Jovush (Sep 28, 2006)

I've searched hard but can't find anything to beat simple paracord. Has many possible other features that can be helpful in time of need. I've even used it as an impromptu deer drag..........right after lowering my bow with it.


----------



## Nytro69 (Nov 24, 2004)

One other quick note... On my paracord pull up rope I use with my climbing stand I have a 40 foot rope that I tied a knot every 5 feet... This helps me to know just how high up I've climbed... Doesn't really do much other than give me a reference really but I like it...


----------



## jakedesnake048 (Feb 5, 2009)

Ya I have one on all of my stands. You can buy 10 clips off ebay for the price of one store bought pull rope. Cheap enough to leave out there all year and not worry about them.


----------



## purplewg (Sep 13, 2010)

I have use a single strand of para cord for years with no problems. Strong and the single strand takes up almost no room.


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Single strand para here too. I've never used a clip below my bow, but going to get some of the Grimlocs


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

the deer care what my pull up rope looks like. its weird.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

The paracord is plenty strong for a pull-up rope--just be sure your tie-off knot is secure, and that you have some weather-proof attachment on the bottom end. I was lowering my bow several years ago using my buddy's rope/strap, and about 5' from the ground the lower attaching "device" let go--been out in the weather too long. Cost me a new set of limbs, but also made me buy a 2nd bow for backup, so wasn't all bad.:thumbs_up


----------



## jb12string (Sep 20, 2009)

Like Nytro mentioned, you can tie a bowline in the bottom of your pull-up rope, then run it through your top cam (or wheel) then I usually take mine between my bottom limbs and then over the stabilizer, secure, easy and nothing to break


----------



## slaabs (Sep 13, 2009)

single strand with a knot tied every foot or so. I have been using it for about 5 years now. Left it at the bottom of my tree at the end of the season 2 years ago and just found it when i went to trim for the upcoming season. Now I have 2.


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

Single strand... its 550 cord. I really doubt you're gonna break it! I have tied single knot at 10, two at 20 and so on up to 40. I also came up with a sweet latching system, I will have to get a picture... I dont like carabiners or the like. I prefer for the cord to go against the equipment, and DEFINITELY do not pull up on my cams. I had an eye bolt into my riser on the old bow, I will devise something strong for the new one this year.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

2-STROKE said:


> Single strand... its 550 cord. I really doubt you're gonna break it! I have tied single knot at 10, two at 20 and so on up to 40. I also came up with a sweet latching system, I will have to get a picture... I dont like carabiners or the like. I prefer for the cord to go against the equipment, *and DEFINITELY do not pull up on my cams*. I had an eye bolt into my riser on the old bow, I will devise something strong for the new one this year.


Tie a loop in the end--with a small knot that will pass through the split in the limb, then loop over the stabilizer---


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

No need for braiding or metal carabiners. Kinda defeats the idea of keeping things compact, simple, and quiet. See post #23.


----------



## Morley (Aug 16, 2012)

Paracord is either 550 or 220 cord, noted as the max working load. It sure is nice being THAT GUY, in the hangar that orders cord. Either way, I doubt you would pull something up a tree that is heavy enough to break it. Only need you would have for braiding it would be making it easier to grip.


----------



## purplewg (Sep 13, 2010)

I was in Dicks Sporting Goods yesterday. They have a piece of 550 for $2.99. Not sure if it is 20 or 30 foot in Camo. I have carried and used this same cord in my hunting jacket for over 15 years. It still hoists stuff up and down my stand.


----------



## TWOWITHONE (Oct 3, 2007)

I was in Dicks yesterday also the rope they had was 20ft long with clips on both ends. I like mine around 30 ft. to be on the safe side.


----------



## rdhj (Dec 29, 2010)

thats what I use and it doesnt get all tangled up like some ropes


----------



## mystic1219 (Jan 4, 2008)

I buy paracord from sellers on this site, and use these for my pull up ropes
http://www.amazon.com/Nite-Ize-SB1-...e=UTF8&qid=1351355648&sr=8-1&keywords=s-biner
The ones in the link are small but work great for me. They sell them in larger sizes if you want bigger. I have considered using reflective paracord for finding your stand in the morning (assuming you aren't worried about someone else finding your stand)


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

A local tool store sells 550 for $.08/ft. I picked up 50ft to have on hand. Theough the cam and looped around the stab works great.


----------

